# Banned from buying PIPE STUFF on Ebay by the seller?



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Has anyone been banned by a dumbass.... errr..... I mean, by a seller who can't take constructive criticism?

What would you do if you won an auction, paid $10 for shipping, then received it in a bubble envelope and cost around $2 to ship???

Would you expect to be banned from that sellers future auctions?
What if you questioned, on an open forum, a sellers "shady" wording to their auctions (and they even publicly admitted it)?

Would you expect to be banned? I guess they have the _right_ to ban whoever they so choose, but is it "brotherly"?

That may be a question that answers itself since the problems all take root with the seller purposefully misrepresenting what they are selling (like saying a tin of tobacco is out of production when it's not), or severely overcharging for shipping (and stating it will be sent USPS or whatever) while only paying 1/5th the amount they charged you - which to me, is very unbrotherly.

If these jackholes were online vendors, they would be blacklisted throughout the online forum communities.
Why are they given a free pass by the pipe community for what they pull on Ebay then?


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

doesn't seem right to me. which ebayer is it so we know not to deal with them


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Spongy said:


> That may be a question that answers itself since the problems all take root with the seller purposefully misrepresenting what they are selling (like saying a tin of tobacco is out of production when it's not), or severely overcharging for shipping (and stating it will be sent USPS or whatever) while only paying 1/5th the amount they charged you - which to me, is very unbrotherly.


I call it fraud.


----------



## chenvt (Apr 12, 2008)

Spongy said:


> Has anyone been banned by a dumbass.... errr..... I mean, by a seller who can't take constructive criticism?
> 
> What would you do if you won an auction, paid $10 for shipping, then received it in a bubble envelope and cost around $2 to ship???
> 
> ...


That's BS.. and in fact, fleabay rules don't allow such things. Have you reported it to ebay? They're mostly useless, but worth a shot


----------



## Ironfreak (Apr 28, 2006)

They do it to add to their total profit on the item. Ebay does not calculate 'shipping costs' into their Final-Value Fee Calculation.

Go type 'Humidors' into ebay's search box and you will see alot of items at $9-15 range with $29 shipping costs.. Flat rate shipping costs around $10-12, so they pocket the rest.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

If you do not like a sellers shipping charges or descriptions don't bid on their stuff.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

cbsmokin said:


> If you do not like a sellers shipping charges or descriptions don't bid on their stuff.


I don't think he minded the charges, if that is what the shipping costs. If I pay $10 for shipping, I don't expect to get my pipe in a bubble wrap envelope with a $2 shipping stamp on it.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I know who you are talking about and I stay away from his and another pipe seller's auctions because of their deceptive pricing/shipping practices.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

cbsmokin said:


> If you do not like a sellers shipping charges or descriptions don't bid on their stuff.


A) I don't
B) As dogsplayinpoker plainly stated, it's not the amount, it's the fact that they say & charge one thing, then ship a vastly cheaper way and pocket the rest

I never stated that "I" was banned from bidding, was asking if anyone else has.



Sawyer said:


> I know who you are talking about and I stay away from his and another pipe seller's auctions because of their deceptive pricing/shipping practices.


Well, bro, seems that there are more than a couple that are now doing it. Stating $8 or $10 for shipping, then sending you a tin/pipe in a bubble envelope w/ $2 postage paid.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

I just wanted another post to reach 100.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Spongy said:


> I just wanted another post to reach 100.


LOL...nice


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Spongy said:


> I just wanted another post to reach 100.


:r .... whore. p


----------



## CaddoMoney (Oct 10, 2007)

monsoon said:


> :r .... whore. p


You mean pseudo whore?

I'm 100000% against jackholes charging and arm and a leg for shipping and handling - yes, I realize that packing materials can cost $$ and actually packing something semi properly takes effort. I don't mind paying an additional few bucks for that but I do mind when someone tries to substidize their low starting auctions with S&H costs - unless it's something that I REALLY want, I won't do business that way if I know about it upfront.


----------



## mugwump (Jun 7, 2007)

That's the main reason I've all but abandoned eBay. I hate feeling cheated on shipping charges. Heck, I sell through Amazon Marketplace and since they charge a fairly low fixed rate for shipping I always include a free upgrade to First Class or Priority and still pocket some change. And don't even get me started on those jackholes who take your money then take their sweet time before shipping and then use the slowest possible method.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

USPS PM boxes are FREE. Junk Mail is FREE.
I don't know what minimum wage is, but if you want to charge someone the going rate for however long it takes to crumple up some junk mail as packaging material, then pack the box, then either tape or seal the FREE USPS box, then I understand that as well.

$4.75 USPS Priority Mail
$0.00 Junk Mail fliers used for packaging material
$0.50 Time it takes to pack the box
$5.25 Total

Now, I've read about the cost of "going to the Post Office", but isn't that an implied task of SELLING a product on Ebay?

I guess it doesn't really matter, I'm not in the Pipe Smoking Hall of Fame, nor do I try to swindle extra money from buyers.... I guess I hold others to the same standard I'd hold myself to.

My wife, who has over 2k sales on Ebay, has told me a few times that they (Ebay) have been talking about cracking down on sellers who abuse the shipping/handling charges of their auctions. I can't wait until that day comes.

I see nobody has commented about the "free pass" those on ebay are getting compared to if they were an actual online vendor/business.
Imagine if Frenchy or SmokingPipes were to charge you $10 for shipping and you received the package in a flimsy plastic bubble wrapped package with $1.95 postage paid?? I think you'd have issue with that. Would you expect them to ban you from buying off their website if you questioned their shipping charges? What if they told you a tin was "out of production" and asked double to quadruple more, when the only difference was the tin artwork had been updated? <-- I know, ebay tobacco selling rules stipulate, blah, blah, blah.

Standards. Moral quality, some people have them, some people don't.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

While I dont support this I am pretty sure he is charging shipping and handling. Now handling to him is the act of getting the item getting it packed up, getting in his car and driving down to the post office(most likely) with the rising costs of fuel and energy many business are increasing these charges in an attempt to combat their rising costs.

I have always charged the cost of shipping in S&H on ebay, even undercharging a few times. However it is perfectly within the sellers right to charge what he feels fit to charge. 

I guess the lesson here is that when dealing with vendors it would be good to ask how they will ship the item and demand a box. I know it seems that the vendor should do this automatically especially given the fact that the shipping for the envelope or small box would both run 4.80 by click in ship, but it never hurts for the buyer to take the initiative.

mike


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

One seller is pipestud (http://myworld.ebay.com/pipestud/)....he was selling some Haddo's Delight with the old labeling and had it listed as discontinued. Well, he admitted it was a mistake but never changed the listing. When I politely called him on it, he got all pissy and banned me from bidding on future items. Now, I was not so concerned with my bid - I know it isn't discontinued and I really do not bid on pipestud items......but I am concerned about the new guy to the hobby thinking he is getting one thing when in reality he is just getting a tin that is a couple of years older.

The second seller is nickitimi (http://myworld.ebay.com/nickitimi/).....he had the shipping listed as priority mail and the shipping fee as $10. That I am fine with - I understood shipping to be $10 going priority mail. But instead of shipping priority mail it came regular mail with shoddy packaging. That is not what I agreed to with my bid. When I complained, and he admitted another buyer did as well, he banned me (and the other guy) from bidding on future items as well. Now, he is going to refund some of the shipping charges so what good would complaining to ebay do? Maybe they would lift the restriction, who cares? I wouldn't bid on his items again anyway.

No this is not brotherly - nor is it even good for business. I don't know why people defend pipestud like he is some kind of god. His goods are usually overpriced and he does not make a concerted effort to list his items accurately. The other ebay seller, f him. He is just a bitchy liar.

There is always another seller.....so I voice my complaints with my wallet and support the classy and honest.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Spongy said:


> I just wanted another post to reach 100.


"hey, we have a topic designated *to talk about whatever.* it's found by *CLICKING HERE*.
 it was made so we could post *whatever you want*. 
shouldn't be too hard to put your *"Look at me&#8230;I've got 100 posts" *in *there*
 instead of thread jacking your own post, as nice as it may be!
i forgot to mention that it's called the *Open Tread (pipe forum)*as well."

:tu
...... 
j/k


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Exactly why I avoid ebay like the plague.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Jeff, how about a dtpa suit? The trebled damages aren't much, but we can recover a buttload of atty fees. 

And :r at Dave


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Blaylock said:


> "hey, we have a topic designated *to talk about whatever.* it's found by *CLICKING HERE*.
> it was made so we could post *whatever you want*.
> shouldn't be too hard to put your *"Look at me&#8230;I've got 100 posts" *in *there*
> instead of thread jacking your own post, as nice as it may be!
> ...


Touche' Pussycat. <--- Tom & Jerry reference
:r


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

What type of response would the seller give you if you just underpaid them by $8. The $8 they were going to pocket from the overcharging on shipping?

To add to the list jgros001 just put, I'll add my all time least favorite: JUDDS!
They may be the original overcharger for tins on Ebay. It's well documented here by another member...  He payed $8 for shipping for one (1) tin of Dunhill DeLuxe Navy Rolls. He received said tin with cardboard bent around the tin and taped in the shape of a box with postage paid for $2!! 
Zero packing material, just old cardboard folded around the tin and taped.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

croatan said:


> Jeff, how about a dtpa suit? The trebled damages aren't much, but we can recover a buttload of atty fees.
> 
> And :r at Dave


wouldn't that be fun!!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Spongy said:


> Zero packing material, just old cardboard folded around the tin and taped.


Last pipe I bought on Ebay was shipped like this.....pretty much. That Mastro de Paja ... which arived fine & without a hitch, but I would have been pretty sore if it hadn't, due to the way it shipped. Paid $3.50 for shipping & postage was $2 less than that .... The pipe taped up in some thin soft foam sheet, a chunk of bent cardboard taped around that & placed into a paper mailing envelope.

Again ... it all came to me fine & I thought "oh well" .... but it could have been easily damaged.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i don't know about y'all, but i take shipping charges into account when i bid-if someone wants to make profit offa shipping charges, they'll get less profit from me in my bid-if i don't win the pipe, so be it


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Unless it's something heavy, oversized, or bulky, I won't pay over $7 max for shipping.

And...... I also count it as the "total price" paid for an item.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

wharfrathoss said:


> i don't know about y'all, but i take shipping charges into account when i bid-if someone wants to make profit offa shipping charges, they'll get less profit from me in my bid-if i don't win the pipe, so be it


I think everyone takes shipping into account for what they want to pay for an item. Unless I'm mistaken, the gripe is when the seller promises to ship an item via a certain method (quicker, more expensive), but instead ships it another way (slower, cheaper). It's not about someone charging a little more for shipping (to compensate for low item price or otherwise). That's common and, in my opinion, not a big deal--_as long as you know what you're paying for_.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I believe Ebay is now setup where you can leave negative feedback without worry of retaliation. Hit 'im where it hurts!

Having said that: some of these guys do consignment. It takes time to do emails, listings, mailing, packaging, etc. If they're only gonna charge minimum wage rates for labor they may as well go to work at the 7-11, 'coz all that stuff gets into more time than what you think. I won a pipe a few days ago that cost me $10 with $16 shipping. I had no competition on bidding and when it was done and the smoke cleared I had an $80 pipe for $26. That's cool with me, but if it arrives in an envelope you can bet I'll leave negative feedback and won't even take the time to get pissed off.

Bottom line is if you know you're gonna get screwed and you walk into it then you got no one to blame but yourself, but if the seller screws you on his part of the agreement then (than, then, than, then............  I can't remember which is witch) hit his ass with a negative.


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

Well I think if they have high shipping charges, you need to factor that into the purchasing decision. I know that if I were to sell some stuff I would be tempted to have a higher shipping fee - not to rip any buyers off, but to shelter some of my "final value fee" from ebay. 

Now if a buyer were to complain to me, I would explain that logic to them and tell them next time to consider the total price shipped when bidding on an item. I agree with you in that I think that the seller probably didn't handle the situation very well, but I also feel that as a buyer you should also consider the total price (given the type of shipping service) when bidding on an item. So yeah... thats my opinion.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

At the bottom of every auction on ebay is an option to report the listing. 
One of the reasons for reporting is called listing violations for excessive shipping
charges and circumventing of ebay fees. If enough people are notifying them
about it they will do something as they want their full fees.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

n3uka said:


> At the bottom of every auction on ebay is an option to report the listing.
> One of the reasons for reporting is called listing violations for excessive shipping charges and circumventing of ebay fees. If enough people are notifying them about it they will do something as they want their full fees.


Thanks for the info.
While going through that process, you can click a link that shows examples of excessive shipping charges, and this is dead on.


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

My wife has charged a little higher when listing items because she has been burned on shipping once or twice. However, if the item costs less to ship than what she charged,
she refunds the difference. Imagine THAT kind of ebay!! And she still had someone complain about her shipping prices. WTF, right?
Heck, I am the one who gets stuck with packing and shipping half her crap anyway. Where's my cut?:r


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

wharfrathoss said:


> i don't know about y'all, *but i take shipping charges into account when i bid*-if someone wants to make profit offa shipping charges, they'll get less profit from me in my bid-if i don't win the pipe, so be it


Exactly. I most always know the price of the item, the amount I am willing to pay - and combine that with the shipping fee. I have on occasion sent an email asking if the shipping price was correct or an error. Example is I was going to bid on a filter (camera) until I saw the shipping was $10.50. I emailed and asked about the shipping - reply was "The shipping total is correct, good luck bidding." "Good luck bidding?" I replied - "Don't think so - not for something you can put in a padded mailer for $1.50."

Anyway - always check that shipping policy. And oh yeah - that going to the post office deal - the post office will pick up the items - don't even need to leave the house.

Ron


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Bottom line that it would be nice if everyone shipped things the way we ship bombs, gifts, and packages on here. Hell, I've gotten packages that took all but a chainsaw to get into, but that just doesn't always happen. On the other end, I've gotten some nice and spendy cigars in nothing more than an envelope, sometimes damaged and sometimes not. Some people just don't know what the hell they are doing.

If you do leave that negative feedback comment (and I believe you have the right to do so), include in it that the problem was in the shipping so the next person can try to ask for better. My :2


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

croatan said:


> I think everyone takes shipping into account for what they want to pay for an item. Unless I'm mistaken, the gripe is when the seller promises to ship an item via a certain method (quicker, more expensive), but instead ships it another way (slower, cheaper). It's not about someone charging a little more for shipping (to compensate for low item price or otherwise). That's common and, in my opinion, not a big deal--_as long as you know what you're paying for_.


You got it James....I called him out for not using the advertised shipping method. It took 10 days to arrive when I paid for it to arrive in 2-3 days. That and then the douche decides to ban me for making an honest complaint. Called him out is not even the correct term, more like asked for a couple of dollars back for not getting what was advertised.

Hell, coopersark has high shipping rates but he sends it packed perfectly and ships priority mail with insurance.

Makes me laugh though with the banning. Its like an athlete retiring when no one will pay them to play.


----------



## cbsmokin (Oct 10, 2007)

It kind of reminds me of TV products, just $19.95 plus S&H. That S&H is usually 1/2 the price of the product and no special measures are taken to ship it.

It's all a game, it's all advertising to lure in the customers to buy. It happens EVERYWHERE not just ebay.

Keep in mind that you bought the product on ebay for a reason, even with inflated shipping charges you still beat the retail price or you found an item that you can not find at a retailer. If it had come all beat up usually it gets replaced or your get a refund. Ebay may not be perfect but it sure beats paying MSRP on everything you want.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Just a little fact to consider. Ebay will NOT let you sell a currently available tobacco product. You have to claim the item is out of production and its sealed nature is for collectability purposes only. Whether that is really always the case with baccy tins.....that's between you and the seller.:tu


----------



## HoopleHead (Jun 25, 2008)

Well I might get dogpiled on here, but I have to show all sides, not taking up for anyone...

I've sold pipes at first "postage free" but that in actuality means eBay is charging me a percentage of the sale that is being used for expenses for shipping. I then looked around and saw the average amount others were charging for shipping and sold a bunch of pipes for $5 shipping. Problem with that was, sometimes the pipe sold for so little I couldn't pay shipping and ebay charges and ****** charges... these all come off of the bottom line. Not much fun to offer a pipe for sale on eBay and have it actually cost you money to give it away.

Then I struck on the idea of selling them starting for 98 cents (that gets you a minimal charge from eBay) and stating clearly that I'm charging $10 for shipping, which includes the actual $5.25 priority mail (in their box) and delivery confirmation (to protect me). The additional $4.75 was to cover the eBay charges and the ****** percentage. It was clearly marked in two places on the auction page, plus my detailed text explanation. Nobody ever complained at all.

Of course I've intentionally sent free pipes to my friends from time to time and had to pay the shipping myself, but hey that's a gift, not what you go to eBay to do.

Granted I've bought pipes on eBay that should never have been sold to anyone... maybe buried at sea or something instead.

All the best from Utopia,
Ed


----------



## bige610 (Jul 1, 2008)

I ordered two pipes from a seller named books-n-stuff777 http://myworld.ebay.com/books-n-stuff777/

I think i was charged 4 or 5 dollars for shipping. Pipes came fast and in a box with egg crate foam on both sides and to my surprise was an extra pipe and two pipe rest. thats how things should be. I am a new pipe smoker but ive noticed that the online community is small and we should look out for each other. I cant respect somone who just wants to make a buck off of some one.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Here's another way to look at what most of us are griping about.

Say a member here has a box-split. He states in the sale that the cigars cost $30 for a 5er. Then adds $6 or $7 for priority mail + DC. 

What would happen to that member if everyone in the box split got their cigars in a plastic bubble wrap style envelope with 1st class shipping of $1.15??

He'd be ran off the boards or his ass would be put on a black list and he'd get negative trader ratings.

There's a huge difference between ADVERTISING IN THE AUCTION that you will use priority mail, and charge $9.95 for shipping (and mostly handling), and then only send it 1st class mail, poorly packaged with a handful of stamps that add up to $2. "Handling" does NOT cost $8 alone.

Fees from both Ebay and ****** should be assumed by the SELLER for the use of the service (a venue to sell their items).

I think a number of the ppl that do these kinds of things are in it to make as much money as possible and greed has taken control of their thought process.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Spongy said:


> Has anyone been banned by a dumbass.... errr..... I mean, by a seller who can't take constructive criticism?
> 
> What would you do if you won an auction, paid $10 for shipping, then received it in a bubble envelope and cost around $2 to ship???
> 
> ...


I'd like to know who this person is. They may be a member here and that's the reason for them being kept anonymous, but I've always been one for full disclosure despite the chance of hurting one's feelings.

The pipe community is a small one and I'd just as soon not accidentally end up doing business with someone who has made a practice of screwing fellow BOTL. As you asked in this original posting, "why are they given a free pass by the pipe community?" The free pass ends here. Out this person. Otherwise this thread will have been for nothing.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

parris001 said:


> I'd like to know who this person is. They may be a member here and that's the reason for them being kept anonymous, but I've always been one for full disclosure despite the chance of hurting one's feelings.
> 
> The pipe community is a small one and I'd just as soon not accidentally end up doing business with someone who has made a practice of screwing fellow BOTL. As you asked in this original posting, "why are they given a free pass by the pipe community?" The free pass ends here. Out this person. Otherwise this thread will have been for nothing.


No one gets anonymous status - I stated to the two :BS in post #17

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1771224&postcount=17


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

jgros001 said:


> No one gets anonymous status - I stated to the two :BS in post #17
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1771224&postcount=17


I followed up with another one, "Judd's".


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

monsoon said:


> :r .... whore. p


:tpd::bl:tpd:


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Im sorry anyone that doesnt look at the cost of shipping on a ebay item is asking for trouble.. if it cost that much for shipping I dont buy it, period.. if you do its your own fault.. :2


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

jgros001 said:


> No one gets anonymous status - I stated to the two :BS in post #17


Okay, I had read that but since you weren't the original poster I wasn't sure if this was who spongy was talking about.

Spongy also mentioned Judd's. Are these people represented here in this forum? If so, and you people know who you are, this is a call for you to clean up your act. I'm all for making the mighty dollar but I despise shady practices. If you would screw someone who is involved in the same hobby you are, whatever that hobby might be, you are a shameless whore. I do quite a bit of business on eBay and will never, ever do business with the three sellers that have been exposed here. Exposed like the f***ing cockroaches they are.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Anytime something gains in popularity and there is a profit to be had the bloodsuckers and profiteers are sure to show up eventually, usually sooner than later.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

havana_lover said:


> Im sorry anyone that doesnt look at the cost of shipping on a ebay item is asking for trouble.. if it cost that much for shipping I dont buy it, period.. *if you do its your own fault*.. :2



You obviously need to go re-read this entire topic, because you missed the point.
The problem is (and the purpose of this thread) when the seller states in the auction that shipping will be a specific method and charges $8, or $10, or $12, which I (and many others) would be fine with paying *IF* the seller actually paid that cost. By not doing that, they are violating Ebay rules, and lining their pockets with extra money from the buyers.
Go back and re-read my posts regarding what would happen to a forum community member if they pulled this crap in a box-split or if an online vendor did this to you.



parris001 said:


> If you would screw someone who is involved in the same hobby you are, whatever that hobby might be, you are a shameless whore.


Exactly. If they were members of this online community and were doing sales in the WTT/WTS/WTB sections, then were charging $10 for shipping, and you got the package with $2 in _stamps_ stuck to it, not shipped in the method stated in the sale, you'd have some issues and they would be voiced PDQ. The community would probaby lean on that seller to send you your extra money back, or they could end up being banned or restircted from selling on CS (or just given enough crap that they wouldn't want to sell here anymore).

edited portion:
I suppose for some people the issue is that buyers are stupid to pay that much for shipping and it's their own fault.
For others the issue is not how much they are charged (if that's what the seller pays), it's the large difference between what the seller actually pays - basically lieing to the buyers, overcharging them and underpaying for shipping to make a couple extra bucks.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Your buddy is at it again.

http://cgi.ebay.com/PEASE-FAMOUS-BA...goryZ596QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

It seems that ebay doesn't care about what he does. 
I don't mind him (or anyone) having a way to sell tobacco - and I don't like that it's suppose to be "collectible" either. If he keeps his listings from being misleading on purpose, that's cool and great for the pipe community. When he goes around saying that things are "no longer produced/discontinued" when they are still readily available, just so he can scrape up more $$$, that's just bogus.
Then, to thumb his nose at the very customers he aims to provide a service for when they question his practice of misleading information, and openly admitting it on a public forum, that's not very "brotherly". 
Like I said, if it were a private sale on here, and he was misleading members, there's be a lot of issues the majority of us would have.
At least he's not screwing people on shipping, I have to commend him for that.


----------



## Phil The Thrill (May 3, 2008)

Watch out for this guy too: danstpeter. I ordered 2 pipes from him, asked to combine shipping and got told it was going to be 10 to 11 dollars. I got the package yesterday, the shipping was $2.75 and the pipes were rattling around in the cardboard box, with only a newspaper that wasn't doing anything to protect the pipes.

I was rather disappointed, not to mention the pipes were in worse condition than described.

Will not buy from again Z------------------------------------------


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I'm going to take up for Pipestud

1. He has faithful followers and regular customers in informed circles of pipe smokers who understand exactly what he's selling and how it has to be described in order to list it on Ebay.

2. a couple of years can make a heck of a difference in some blends. Haddo's Delight comes to mind

3. Pipestud recently auctioned off a pipe nail for over $100 (starting bid was much lower....... like a buck or something) with the promise of throwing in something as a free gift to the winner. His reputation is good enough that a $.50 pipe nail sold for over $100 on his good word.

4. He says selling on Ebay is simply a hobby he does for fun and I believe him. Although I've never bought from him I would if the price was right.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> 3. Pipestud recently auctioned off a pipe nail for over $100 (starting bid was much lower....... like a buck or something) with the promise of throwing in something as a free gift to the winner. His reputation is good enough that a $.50 pipe nail sold for over $100 on his good word.


But this practice is also against Ebay rules and regulations (surprise gifts/bonus gifts).
I saw that auction as well.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Spongy said:


> But this practice is also against Ebay rules and regulations (surprise gifts/bonus gifts).
> I saw that auction as well.


An occasional lottery is much less likely to draw attention or an infraction than openly selling a tobacco to be smoked rather than for the collectibility of the tin art. Anyway as long as we pipe smokers keep this between us no one will be any the wiser  and we can still buy our beloved pipe stuff on Ebay


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

a bump. just cuz i wanted to, i have no reason why.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

No reason can sometimes be the best reason - it's a good read either way


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

I both sell and buy on eBay. Shipping charges have a lot to do with what I bid on. In many cases it is abundantly evident that the seller is using shipping charges to pad profits while pretending to give you a better price than you're actually getting. When I sell I normally ship USPS Priority Mail, and I know about what the item will cost to ship before I list it. The boxes are free, so material cost isn't a consideration. For padding I generally use either wadded newspaper or shredded paper, both of which I have in abundance without charging extra. If I have to use a padded mailer I add on 50 cents or so to cover the cost.


----------



## Thillium (Jan 14, 2008)

chenvt said:


> fleabay


Exactly why I don't use 'em anymore. I got burned too many times.


----------

